# Which computer should I use for Android Development?



## pantherium (Jun 14, 2011)

I have two computers and I'm not sure which one would be better for developing in eclipse.
My Laptop:
1.9 Ghz dual-core Processor 1MB L2 cache 64bit
864 MB DDR Nvidia graphics
2 GB DDR2 RAM

My Desktop
3.0 Ghz dual-core Processor 2MB L2 cache 64bit
512 MB DDR3 Nvidia graphics
2 GB DDR2 RAM

Both have Windows 7 Ultimate. Which one would be best for Android development? I tried on my laptop but the emulator stretches off the top and bottom of the screen.


----------



## roman (Jun 11, 2011)

Whichever one you like best.

You can change the size of the emulator so it fits on your screen, just play with the settings in the AVD manager.

Although I would suggest getting some more RAM on whichever machine you pick.


----------



## pantherium (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks, I think I will go with my desktop, it isn't as slow even though its older.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------

